
Why No Twitter Search from Google & Yahoo? - madmotive
http://battellemedia.com/archives/004796.php
======
danw
Google seems to index tweets very quickly. Occasionally I'll tweet something,
go search google a few minutes later and find my tweet in the results already.

~~~
jcapote
Seconded. I have google alerts and it seems that twitter (and github) are
indexed almost instantly.

------
thwarted
"It's going to be fascinating to watch" is getting to be quite the tired
conclusion in blog posts, if it isn't already. What I do find interesting is
that this blog post asserts that we've witnessed this kind of competition
happening twice before and yet this time it will be fascinating.

